# [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig



## Paulekinn (26. April 2017)

*[OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Hey Leute. Da ich schon am fummeln und basteln war jedoch keine Verbesserung zu Verzeichnen kann, wende ich mich jetzt einfach mal an euch.

Erstmal die Eckdaten.

I5 7600k
ATI R9 280X OCII 3 GB
16 GB DDR4

DOWNLOAD: 99,2 Mbit/s Ø 98,9 Mbit/s
UPLOAD:         6,1 Mbit/s Ø   5,5 Mbit/s

OBS Settings Siehe Anhang

Ich habe immer das Problem, das der stream zeitweise am laggen bzw ruckeln ist.

Meist zum start oder gar in Städten bei King of the Kill ab und zu aber auch einfach so.

Auch bei PUBG gibt es einige Laggs/Ruckler.. jedoch nicht so Massiv wie bei KotK.

Wie ich beobachten konnte liegt die CPU last im Durchschnitt bei 50 - 60%

Ich gehe mal davon aus das es keine unterscheide bringen würde fürs streamen wenn ich OBS auf meine SSD packe, da ich ja keine Aufnahmen mache.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus.

Grüsse Paulekinn


----------



## Kotor (26. April 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Hi,

ändert sich etwas wenn du CPU usage preset runterstellst ? 

Deine Settings schauen ganz vernünftig aus. 

Nur zum testen / vergleichen: 
- statt 60 fps nur 30fps austesten
- Output mode nicht auf Advanced stellen und schauen was dann für eine bitrate eingestellt ist. auch 2500 ? 

kotor


----------



## Paulekinn (26. April 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Okay wenn ich mit der CPU Usage runter gehe.. sprich auf "faster" knallt mein CPU auf 100% teilweise..
gehe ich von "Veryfast" auf "Superfast" bei 30FPS läuft es stabiler, jedoch geht dadurch die Qualität recht flöten bei 2500Kb Bit.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. April 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Dann versuchs doch mit 4 mbit/s oder so. Vielleicht kaschiert die höhere Bitrate die Superfast-Einstellung.

Seit einigen Wochen erlaubt Twitch bis zu 6 mbit/s.


----------



## Fillmore (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Ich wollte keinen  neuen Thread aufmachen dafür, da ich ein ähnliches Problem habe.

Intel i7 4790k
24GB RAM
ASUS Strix 980

400 MBit down, 20 MBit up.

Streame immer 3500kbps und über die Graka

Spiele wie GTA 5, Minecraft oder HotS kann ich in FullHD 30 fps flüssig streamen.
Jetzt wollte ich mal HD mit 60 fps ausprobieren. Leider stockt der Stream dabei. Ingame ist alle flüssig. Gestern mal ARK gestreamed - in HD mit 60 fps keine Chance. Aber sogar FullHD mit 30 fps ruckelt der Stream manchmal heftigst. Wie wenn ich nur 10 fps hätte. Dabei ist am Monitor alles super flüssig.

CPU und GPU haben beide laut Afterburner rund 70% Auslastung. 

Wieso ruckelt der Stream obwohl das Game flüssig läuft. Andere Spiele wie z.B. GTA laufen ja auch flüssig


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*



Fillmore schrieb:


> Wieso ruckelt der Stream obwohl das Game flüssig läuft. Andere Spiele wie z.B. GTA laufen ja auch flüssig



Die GPU kommt nicht hinterher/muss Frames verwerfen.

Was stand denn bei OBS unter "verworfene Frames" ?


----------



## Fillmore (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Die GPU kommt nicht hinterher/muss Frames verwerfen.
> 
> Was stand denn bei OBS unter "verworfene Frames" ?



Wo genau kann ich dass denn nachschauen?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*



Fillmore schrieb:


> Wo genau kann ich dass denn nachschauen?



Normalerweise unten rechts im OBS Fenster, während des Streams.


----------



## Gimmick (2. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*



Fillmore schrieb:


> Wo genau kann ich dass denn nachschauen?



Steht auch in den Logs.


----------



## Fillmore (3. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Also die Log-Files habe ich gefunden. Aber welche Zeile genau ist denn da interessant? 

16:31:34.685: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
16:31:34.685: CPU Speed: 3998MHz
16:31:34.685: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
16:31:34.685: Physical Memory: 24519MB Total, 21282MB Free
16:31:34.685: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 15063 (revision: 296; 64-bit)
16:31:34.685: Running as administrator: false
16:31:34.685: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
16:31:34.685: Portable mode: false
16:31:34.692: OBS 19.0.3 (64bit, windows)
16:31:34.692: ---------------------------------
16:31:34.692: ---------------------------------
16:31:34.692: audio settings reset:
16:31:34.692:     samples per sec: 44100
16:31:34.692:     speakers:        2
16:31:34.693: ---------------------------------
16:31:34.693: Initializing D3D11...
16:31:34.693: Available Video Adapters: 
16:31:34.694:     Adapter 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980
16:31:34.694:       Dedicated VRAM: 4257939456
16:31:34.694:       Shared VRAM:    4265125888
16:31:34.694:       output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
16:31:34.695: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 (0)
16:31:34.724: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: 45056
16:31:35.269: ---------------------------------
16:31:35.269: video settings reset:
16:31:35.269:     base resolution:   1920x1080
16:31:35.269:     output resolution: 1920x1080
16:31:35.269:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
16:31:35.269:     fps:               30/1
16:31:35.269:     format:            NV12
16:31:35.270: Audio monitoring device:
16:31:35.270:     name: Standard
16:31:35.270:     id: default
16:31:35.270: ---------------------------------
16:31:35.271: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
16:31:35.271: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
16:31:35.272: [AMF] Encountered Exception during AMF initialization: Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
16:31:35.272: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
16:31:35.277: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
16:31:35.277: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not found, loading of module failed
16:31:35.278: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
16:31:35.278: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-browser.dll'
16:31:35.278: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.29.0']
16:31:35.280: NVENC supported
16:31:35.302: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
16:31:35.306: No blackmagic support
16:31:35.328: ---------------------------------
16:31:35.328:   Loaded Modules:
16:31:35.328:     win-wasapi.dll
16:31:35.328:     win-mf.dll
16:31:35.328:     win-dshow.dll
16:31:35.328:     win-decklink.dll
16:31:35.328:     win-capture.dll
16:31:35.328:     vlc-video.dll
16:31:35.328:     text-freetype2.dll
16:31:35.328:     rtmp-services.dll
16:31:35.328:     obs-x264.dll
16:31:35.328:     obs-vst.dll
16:31:35.328:     obs-transitions.dll
16:31:35.328:     obs-text.dll
16:31:35.328:     obs-qsv11.dll
16:31:35.328:     obs-outputs.dll
16:31:35.328:     obs-filters.dll
16:31:35.328:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
16:31:35.328:     obs-browser.dll
16:31:35.328:     image-source.dll
16:31:35.328:     frontend-tools.dll
16:31:35.328:     enc-amf.dll
16:31:35.328:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
16:31:35.328: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
16:31:35.332: All scene data cleared
16:31:35.332: ------------------------------------------------
16:31:35.348: WASAPI: Device 'Lautsprecher (2- High Definition Audio-Gerät)' initialized
16:31:35.358: WASAPI: Device 'Mikrofon (2- High Definition Audio-Gerät)' initialized
16:31:35.410: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 23 milliseconds
16:31:35.687: warning: deprecated pixel format used, make sure you did set range correctly
16:31:35.697: warning: deprecated pixel format used, make sure you did set range correctly
16:31:35.698: warning: Warning: data is not aligned! This can lead to a speedloss
16:31:35.704: ---------------------------------
16:31:35.704: [DShow Device: 'FaceRig_Cam'] settings updated: 
16:31:35.704:     video device: FaceRig Virtual Camera
16:31:35.704:     video path: \\?\root#image#0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
16:31:35.704:     resolution: 1280x720
16:31:35.704:     fps: 29.97 (interval: 333667)
16:31:35.704:     format: XRGB
16:31:35.705: DShow: HDevice::ConnectPins: failed to connect pins (0x80040207):


----------



## blue_focus (3. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

NVENC braucht leider ne deutlich höhere Bitrate als x264. Ich glaube dass die 3500 in kritischen Bildwechsel einfach zu niedrig ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fillmore (3. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Aber entlastet NVENC nicht die CPU?
Habe heute gestreamed und verworfene Frames gab es 0.0


----------



## blue_focus (4. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Grundsätzlich hast du recht. Leider hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Der NVENC lagert die Encodinglast auf die GPU aus. Qualitativ ist das Bild bei gleicher Bildrate über CPU aber weit besser. Statt NVENC könntest du noch QuickSync verwenden. Dann macht die Kodierung die iGPU deiner CPU und die kann das noch etwas schöner als der NVENC. Das Ergebnis ist aber immer noch weit weg vom nativen x264 über die CPU.  Du Streamst eh nur in 720p30. Das kann deine CPU locker. Das kostet vielleicht 15% CPU Last im "Fast" Preset. Vermutlich reichen dann sogar 2500Kb/s für eine super Qualität.


----------



## Fillmore (4. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Ich streame i.d.R. immer mit 1080p @ 30fps.
QuickSync muss ich mal schauen ob ich das auswählen kann. Wusste gar nicht dass dies die iGPU dann macht. Das entlastet ja dann theoretisch noch mehr. Ich lasse hin und wieder FaceRig mit laufen. Gestern war es komisch - die ersten 20 Minuten in ARK waren flüssig. Dann fing es an zu stottern teilweise.


----------



## blue_focus (4. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

1080p30 geht mit der CPU auch noch (so halbwegs). Braucht aber durchaus schon etwas Leistung. Es kommt immer stark drauf an WAS du streamst. Wenn ich zB.: Elite Dangerous streame komm ich auf Grund eines relativ gleichbleibenden Bildes mit ner ziemlich niedrigen Bitrate trotz guter Quali über die Runden (ca. 4,3Mbit @ 1080p30 über x264). Wenn du aber Spiele wie GTA 5, Witcher 3 u. ARK würde ich jetzt auch dazuzählen streamen willst ist das auf Grund der hohen und großflächigen Bildänderungsrate eine ganz andere Nummer für den Codec. So Dinge wie Gras darzustellen ist für jeden Codec ein Horror und bedankt sich mit entweder furchtbarer Qualität, Stottern oder hoher notwendiger Bitrate bzw. Rechenaufwand.
QuickSync kann deine CPU wunderbar. Habe dieselbe. OBS-Studio kann aus jedenfalls auch. Kann aber sein, dass du dafür ne extra Version dafür runterladen musst. Bei der alten OBS-Software (nicht Studio) war das meine ich noch so. 
Aber selbst QSync, was besser komprimiert als NVENC brauchst du bei 1080p30 aber locker 8-10 Mbit um brauchbare Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Ob da deine Zuschauer noch Spaß haben ist fraglich. Außerdem kappt Twitch bei 6Mbit sofern du kein Streamer mit entsprechenden Einschaltquoten bist.


----------



## Fillmore (4. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Also die Qualität war bis her befriedigend. Gibt schlimmeres, aber auch besseres.
Ich schau heute Abend mal, das ich mit dem QSync streame. Vielleicht klappt es da ja besser.
YouTube Gaming erlaubt übrigens auch als nicht Partner 5Mbit upload


----------



## blue_focus (4. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Twitch seit kurzem bis 6Mbit (als nicht Partner)


----------



## Fillmore (5. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*



blue_focus schrieb:


> Twitch seit kurzem bis 6Mbit (als nicht Partner)


Hast du dazu auch eine offizielle Quelle von Twitch? Nicht das da jeder jetzt 6 mbit rein haut und alle gesperrt werden.

Habe gestern nach dem QSYNC gesucht. Auswählen kann ich es nicht, habe aber festgestellt, daß kein NVENC eingestellt war. Lag daran, daß ich dies vergessen hatte umzustellen nach einer Neuinstallation auf Windows 10. Mit NVENC läuft es viel flüssiger.


----------



## Fillmore (6. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

In ARK habe ich jetzt festgestellt dass ohne Facerig alle flüssig läuft. Mit Facerig kann es bei Landschaften mit vielen Bäumen und Wasserspiegelungen schon mal unter 30 FPS kommen - jedoch nur auf dem Stream. Am PC ist alles so flüssig. Weiß der drecks IT Gott warum 

Nur mal so ne frage - ich habe ein altes ASUS Z97-P Mainboard. Kann man da auch so nen neuen Prozzi rein bomben mit nem 1151 Sockel?

Danke


----------



## blue_focus (6. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream lÃ¤uft einfach nicht flÃ¼ssig*

Also lt. dieser Seite hier -> Twitch |

    Broadcast Requirements

sollte man eine Bitrate von 3 bis 6Mbit verwenden.

Zu FaceRig kann ich nichts sagen. Kenne ich nicht...
Aber wie ich bereits schrieb, Alles was sehr hohe Details verursacht und den Codec dazu zwingt großflächige Änderungen von einem Frame zum nächsten Frame darzustellen resultiert entweder in hoher Bitrate, hohen Rechenaufwand, oder wenn beides limitiert vorhanden ist in Pixelbrei oder kompletten Framedrops. 

Zu deiner Frage wegen dem Board. Nein 1151er CPUs basieren auf einer komplett neue Architektur und erfordern zB. den Z170 Chipsatz. der Z97 kann das nicht mehr. 
Aber was das betrifft wirst du am 4 Kerner Markt kaum was besseres als deine derzeitige CPU finden. Auch die 7700K ist nur ein paar Prozentpunke schneller. Das macht das Kraut nicht fett. Echt mehr Power würde da wohl nur ein 6 oder 8 Kerner bringen.

Quicksync sollte in den Output-Einstellungen bei "Encoder" einzustellen sein. Achte darauf, dass du den Output Mode "Advanced" ausgewählt hast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fillmore (6. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream lÃ¤uft einfach nicht flÃ¼ssig*



blue_focus schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage wegen dem Board. Nein 1151er CPUs basieren auf einer komplett neue Architektur und erfordern zB. den Z170 Chipsatz. der Z97 kann das nicht mehr.
> Aber was das betrifft wirst du am 4 Kerner Markt kaum was besseres als deine derzeitige CPU finden. Auch die 7700K ist nur ein paar Prozentpunke schneller. Das macht das Kraut nicht fett. Echt mehr Power würde da wohl nur ein 6 oder 8 Kerner bringen.
> 
> Quicksync sollte in den Output-Einstellungen bei "Encoder" einzustellen sein. Achte darauf, dass du den Output Mode "Advanced" ausgewählt hast.
> ...



Ich habe anhand deinen Screenshots genau die selben settings versucht. Jedoch fehlt bei mir der QSync. Kann nur die anderen beiden auswählen.
Habe heute mal als Alternative YT Gaming ausprobiert und siehe da - es lief nahezu flüssig! Bitrate war 6mbit im Upload. Die Qualität ist ganz gut.

Ich bin leidenschaflticher PCGH Leser und vergleiche da immer auf den Seiten im Heft die Grakas und CPUs. In der Tat stimmt was du sagst, das sind wirklich nur wenige % die so eine CPU was rausholen.
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass Facerig ein DirectX Programm ist. Quasi hast du (ich schätze mal von der Leistung die genutzt wird) zwei Spiele offen. Wenn vielleicht WOW und ARK gleichzeitig laufen würden, wäre da der selbe Effekt, das es da mal in Spitzen-Szenen ein wenig ruckelt. Naja, mit YT Gaming war es am flüssigsten.

Dafür das die CPU und Graka nun 3 Jahre alt sind, schon eine gute Leistung - noch


----------



## blue_focus (7. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Kann es sein, dass du deine iGPU im UEFI deaktiviert hast in der Annahme sie wegen der vorhandenen GeForce sowieso nicht zu benötigen? Bzw.: Wenn du deinen Monitor mal am Mainboard statt an der Graka ansteckst, kommt da auch ein Bild raus?

Was auch noch interessant wäre. Hast du mal ein Beispiel Video bei dem man das gestottere sieht?
Denn eines ist klar. So Butter weich wie am PC vor dem du sitzt wirds im Stream wohl nie sein. Selbst wenn ich mit 60FPS streame ist es nie komplett ohne Haker...


----------



## Shortgamer (10. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Warum benutzt man einen Software Encoder, statt verfügbare Hardwarebeschleunigung?



> Okay wenn ich mit der CPU Usage runter gehe.. sprich auf "faster" knallt mein CPU auf 100% teilweise..


Liegt daran, das du nicht unter gehst, sondern höher. 
Runter gehen würde bedeuten Superfast oder Ultrafast. ...aber das macht sich in der Qualität bemerkbar wie du schon herausgefunden hast. 

Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wie viele leute Streamen wollen, aber keine Ahnung davon haben. 8 von 10 Amateur Streamern haben keinen Peil davon, was sie eigentlich gerade einstellen, und warum. Und konfigurieren nur auf Zuruf.  ...für 15 Zuschauer.  Aber sich Streamer nennen 8-) 

Auch frage ich mich, warum man unbedingt OBS verwenden will, und nicht passende Software wie Gameshow o.ä.
Die Software leistet das selbe, ohne Know-How beim 'Streamer' Vorauszusetzen.


Nein ich bin kein Oberschlauer, oder gar Streamer. Ich bin lediglich minimalst informiert.


----------



## blue_focus (10. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Warum benutzt man einen Software Encoder, statt verfügbare Hardwarebeschleunigung?
> 
> 
> Liegt daran, das du nicht unter gehst, sondern höher.
> ...


Naja warum nicht. Jeder fängt mal an und baut anfangs uU nen Haufen Bockmist. Tut doch keinem weh...

Gesendet von meinem SHIELD Tablet K1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tobias1985 (13. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

ich würde mich gerne mal der diskussion anschließen und auch nicht extra nen thread aufmachen 

hab folgende daten:
i3-6100 (ja ich weiß muhhh)
8gb corsair lp ddr3
b150 d4/pro3
geforce gtx 1060 6gb

ich stelle 60 fps ein... hardware nvenc.... 5000 bitrate... 160 audiobitrate.... codierer-voreinstellung hohe qualität....
video 60 fps über 720p ausgabe (im spiel 1920x1080)... und prozessorpriorität immer niedriger als normal

hab aber dennoch fps ausfall und manchmal schiebt das bild sich unkontrolliert hinterher als würde die grafik nicht mitkommen leider...
sehe ich das richtig, dass sowohl meine gpu als auch meine cpu zu schwach ist zum 720x60p streamen? möchte ungern auf 30 fps streamen, dass sieht oft nicht schön aus


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

@über mir

Stell mal die Codierer Voreinstellung auf Ausgeglichen oder wie das heißt.
Zusätzlich probier die Prozesspriorität auf normal oder hoch zu stellen.


----------



## blue_focus (13. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*



tobias1985 schrieb:


> ich würde mich gerne mal der diskussion anschließen und auch nicht extra nen thread aufmachen
> 
> hab folgende daten:
> i3-6100 (ja ich weiß muhhh)
> ...




Hey Tobias. Also ich würde sagen bei dir würde sich QuickSync durchaus auszahlen. Deine iGPU des Prozessors ist dieselbe wie auch im I7 6700K. Nur geringfügig niedriger getaktet. Somit belastest du weder die CPU noch die GPU fürs codieren. Schau mal ob du in OBS (sofern du das verwendest) von NVENC auf QuickSync stellen kannst. Siehe Bild von mir weiter oben. Ich bin zwar auch ein Jünger des nativen x264 direkt über die CPU aber dazu muss eben auch die Leistung da sein. Und wenn schon Hardware Encoder dann macht das meiner Meinung nach der QuickSync besser als NVENC (also Bildqualität bei festgelegter Bitrate).
720p60 sollte die iGPU normalerweise locker schaffen. Hab mit der ollen HD4600 meiner CPU sogar 1080p60 bzw. 1440p30 geschafft. Nur ist dann die Bitrate hald nicht mehr zu gebrauchen für direktes Streaming.


----------



## Shortgamer (14. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*



blue_focus schrieb:


> Naja warum nicht. Jeder fängt mal an und baut anfangs uU nen Haufen Bockmist. Tut doch keinem weh...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SHIELD Tablet K1 mit Tapatalk



Warum nicht? 
Ich habe im laufe des Lebens gelernt seine Fähigkeiten an die Bedürfnisse anzupassen, statt mit dem Kopf durch die Wand. 
Wer fängt denn an zu sprinten, bevor er gelernt hat zu laufen? 

Ich hab dir sogar ne passendere Software genannt mit der du zum Ziel kommen würdest. Du hättest sogar noch Ahnung von dem was du dort einstellst, und kannst flexibel auf Szenarien reagieren, da alles dokumentiert ist. 
...wenn man das nicht annehmen will, ist glaub ich alles gesagt.

Nur weil alle OBS verwenden, heißt es nicht das man es auch selbst tun MUSS. 
Wie gesagt 8 von 10 Streamern wissen gar nicht was sie einstellen, bzw können nicht selbstständig auf kleinste Fehler reagieren. 
Kannst du selbst mal ausprobieren. Frag Streamer nach ihren Einstellungen:
Benutzen diese Hardwarebeschleinigung? Welche?  QSV, NVEnc oder VCE? Oder gar per Software x264? 
Warum wurde sich dazu entschieden, bzw. warum wurde sich gegen die anderen entschieden?
Welche Bitrate ist wann einzustellen, was ist zu viel, was ist zu wenig? 
Welches Preset wird benutzt, und warum?

Dann hast du deine Antworten alle aus erster Hand. Kann dir nur kaum einer sagen...

...Und ob diese Mühe für 17 aktive Zuschauer nötig ist, oder nicht, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## blue_focus (14. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*

Hey, mir brauchst du's nicht sagen. Ich weiß (ausreichend) was ich tue [emoji39]
Trotzdem, warum so agressiv? Ich wette auch du bist nicht mit Wissen auf die Welt gekommen. Wenn du genervt bist lies solche Themen doch gar nicht erst, bevor du alle zur Schnecke machst...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shortgamer (15. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*



blue_focus schrieb:


> Ich weiß (ausreichend) was ich tue


]Ja genau. 
Zum Beispiel einen Softwareencoder verwenden, anstatt Hardwarebeschleunigung zu nutzen. 
Zitat: "Wie gesagt 8 von 10 Streamern wissen gar nicht was sie einstellen," - Danke für die Bestätigung.
Nur ein Beispiel.. 

Ich mache niemanden zur Schnecke, ich sage nur wie es in der Realität aussieht. Wenn dir das zu hart ist, kann ich da nichts für.

Aber du weißt was du tust.


----------



## blue_focus (15. August 2017)

*AW: [OBS Studio][Twitch] Stream läuft einfach nicht flüssig*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> ]Ja genau.
> Zum Beispiel einen Softwareencoder verwenden, anstatt Hardwarebeschleunigung zu nutzen.




Sorry aber mit der Aussage disqualifizierst du dich grade selbst. Wenn es um Qualität pro Bitrate geht, geht nach wie vor nichts über die Softwarelösung x264 oder einer deren Ableger. Ich bestreite nicht, dass man auch mit NVENV oder QSync gute Ergebnisse erzielen kann, jedoch braucht es da für vergleichbare Ergebnisse deutlich mehr Bitrate und genau das ist nun mal die Krux beim Streamen - die ist stark beschränkt. Da sind mit den vorgegebenen  5-6Mbit für 1080p und NVENC saubere Bilder kaum noch möglich, wenn du ein Spiel wie GTA V, Witcher 3 oder ähnlich streamen willst (Stichwort: enorm hoher Detailgrad dank Gras).

Anderes Beispiel:
Hast du schon mal versucht ein Video im QRF bei RF < 20 via NVENC oder QSV zu kodieren. Die resultierende Bitrate ist so hoch, dass eine drehende Festplatte kaum in der Lage ist, das erzeugte File schnell genug wegzuschreiben. Sprich für die geforderte Qualität würden Bitraten von mehreren 100MBit!!! entstehen, wobei hier der x264 bei 1080p (je nach Quell Material) keine 5Mbit brauchen wird. Und bei RF 20 sind wir von lossless noch gaaanz weit weg.
Ich weiß mit QRF streamt man nicht, aber die Rechnung lässt sich ebenfalls auf CBR umlegen. Das Ergebnis bei niedriger CBR ist bei Softwarelösungen einfach ungeschlagen. Warum meinst sind denn momentan viele Streamer so geil auf Ryzen. Rechenleistung satt fürs kleine Geld. Der Octacore ist wie dafür gemacht. Die wenigsten Games können mit so vielen Threads umgehen. Somit bleibt ausreichend Leistung zum Streamen 


Wenn du mir schon nix glaubst. Hier noch etwas Lektüre -> 
OBS - x264 vs Intel Quick Sync : Twitch
oder hier
Comparison of x264, NVENC, Quicksync, VCE | Open Broadcaster Software


Ich sage nicht, dass HW-Encoder schlecht sind. Wenn ich aber genügend Leistung auf der CPU über habe. Nehme ich eben diese...


----------

